# Had a taxi Unicornacopia last night..



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So not just a fricken Unicorn of a fare, A double double unicorn..

I pick up at the hospital and get a $50 ride out to UCF. Holy cow batman, A TAXI FARE to the actual campus... That's been... A LONG TIME!
$10.00 tip.... made the customer pay up front and she STILL Tipped me 20% when we arrived at her dorm. She took the time to run another transaction just to tip me...

So i dropped on UCF campus, i turned to start going.. literally anywhere else in the world. The urge to Un-coffee hits so I pull into Wawa to Un-coffee and get a warm fresh one.

I come out and there's a group of coeds waiting by my taxi.

They want to know how much to go to downtown Orlando.

$40 up front

"Each?"

"No total"

Well they have a grand total of $20 cash on them..

"I do take credit"

"Can we split it 3 ways?"

"OF COURSE!"

I charge them each $13.33...


about 5 minutes later we are going down the road...

And they are getting out and...$7.67 cash..

So 2 long trips involving UCF kids plus tips..

WOW!

Must have been surging?

PS these two fares paid for over 100% of my expenses on the entire shift.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So not just a fricken Unicorn of a fare, A double double unicorn..
> 
> I pick up at the hospital and get a $50 ride out to UCF. Holy cow batman, A TAXI FARE to the actual campus... That's been... A LONG TIME!
> $10.00 tip.... made the customer pay up front and she STILL Tipped me 20% when we arrived at her dorm. She took the time to run another transaction just to tip me...
> ...


"Un-Coffee" 
CTFU
I tend to use "Reverse Coffee Break"


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:English_toilet_slang#Urination

Not to be confused with 'Taking Grandma to Applebee's'.


----------

